# and



## jpaul1

Hi, i'd like to know how you write 'and' in Hebrew but with Latin letters. for example i know son is bèn. I'm French, but i'm trying to write my name in Hebrew. my name seems to be Iohanân Shaoul bèn Shaoul Miriâm Rhodè. but i miss the and between Shaoul and Miriâm rhodè (my parents names)


----------



## slus

jpaul1 said:


> Hi, i'd like to know how you write 'and' in Hebrew but with Latin letters. for example i know son is bèn. I'm French, but i'm trying to write my name in Hebrew. my name seems to be Iohanân Shaoul bèn Shaoul Miriâm Rhodè. but i miss the and between Shaoul and Miriâm rhodè (my parents names)


ve


----------



## aavichai

and this "ve" is written connected to the next word.
"and Miriâm" = "veMiriâm"

(the sound of the vowel "e" in the "ve" is like the sound of the vowel "e" in the word "deck")


----------



## jpaul1

Thank you!


----------



## Drink

In this context, it's actually "u". So "uMiriâm".

Even though most Israelis will pronounce it "ve" anyway.


----------



## aavichai

Right. So foolish of me of not saying that.

just about the pronunciation... 
"u" as "oo" (as a vowel) just like the beginning of "oops"


----------



## elroy

aavichai said:


> "u" as "oo" (as a vowel) just like the beginning of "oops"


 Actually, it’s short, like the “oo” in “book.”


----------



## aavichai

Is there a difference between the "oo" in "oops" and between the "oo" in "book"?


----------



## elroy

Yes.  One is long and one is short.


----------



## aavichai

okay. thanks.


----------



## Egmont

elroy said:


> Yes.  One is long and one is short.



Not necessarily. The pronunciation of "oops" varies, as the WRF dictionary and my unabridged paper dictionary agree. It can be short or long, depending on one's regional speech pattern and personal preference. "Book," on the other hand, is always pronounced with a short "u."


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> In this context, it's actually "u". So "uMiriâm".


Just to clarify: normally it's ve-, but before b, v, m, p and a shva it becomes u-. Thus, veShaoul but uMiriâm.


----------



## utopia

And before yod with a shwa beneath it, it's VI likee VIYrushalaim


----------



## jpaul1

amikama said:


> Just to clarify: normally it's ve-, but before b, v, m, p and a shva it becomes u-. Thus, veShaoul but uMiriâm.



Thank you. How do you say "thank you" in Hebrew? I'm starting to badly fall in love with that language. It sounds so cool. At a point I'm wondering if I'm not going to learn it.


----------



## Drink

Thank you in Hebrew is תודה (toda)


----------



## jpaul1




----------

